# Kings' Landry has surgery on right wrist



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) — Sacramento Kings forward Carl Landry had surgery to repair a torn ligament in his right wrist.
> 
> The Kings said Landry underwent the operation on Tuesday in New York and will miss approximately four to five months.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/06/02/kings-carl-landry-surgery-wrist.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

